# Paddle holster is a quick to wear option and...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can get the correct fitting paddle they are very supportive.

Your pants , plus your pants belt also help in support of a heavy carry piece.

Its a Galco fletch paddle holster. I had to change out the paddle. It's a beautiful holster but the non alloy stainless is very heavy.

I actually found the perfect paddle at my lgs 's box of unwanted holsters, 5$ a holster, lol.
He told me to just take it "no charge".
I recommend giving the paddle a try, the hard part is getting the correct fit


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have used paddle holsters. I have two of them, made by an extremely good custom-holster maker.
My take is that a well-designed paddle holster works _at least_ as well as any other OWB rig, and can be more comfortable to wear than most.

*But* (and it's a bigger but[t] than any Kardashian's) the most stable and secure paddle holster is just as hard to put on and take off as is any belt holster.
On or off, you still have to undo your belt and open your pants. And it's even more of a nuisance than a belt holster, when you use a toilet.

And a cheap paddle holster is a danger to its user: The Fobus holster can be ripped apart by an adept gun snatcher before its wearer can react to the attack.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a couple of Blackhawk Serpa paddle holsters that I like a lot, but they don't conceal my XD45 or G20 very well, without a long coat. Both have a good retention system and tabs that prevent them from being ripped out. As Steve said, they are not easy to remove, without dropping your pants. I use them only during winter time, or when walking in the woods, carrying openly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How very true, The fact I left out "was the test of time" with this current paddle.It was on my mind, thought I could slip it through, *Good catch*.
Back in the 80 's I used a great paddle holster for my govt model. It was a Bianchi , I searched high n low, they don't make them anymore. No catching clips or plastic it was an all steel paddle , wrapped with top quality leather


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I look now n then on ebay..
this holster is very similar with the leather paddle , but made for a smaller revolver,

Bianchi #56 leather Colt Detective paddle holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Mernickle used to make a really good paddle holster.
I have two of 'em, as I wrote before.
See Bob's work at: MERNICKLE HOLSTERS

I looked, and didn't see Bob's paddle holster. Maybe he's not making them any more.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Bob Mernickle used to make a really good paddle holster.
> I have two of 'em, as I wrote before.
> See Bob's work at: MERNICKLE HOLSTERS
> 
> I looked, and didn't see Bob's paddle holster. Maybe he's not making them any more.


i found a paddle holster, nice looking paddle. I'll have to email bob and see if he'd be interested . 
I would like to deal on a personal preference design if he was interested. I like the look of a carved design. 
���� Thanks Steve, for the info, looks like he's been making holsters , let's just say he's not a newcomer

http://www.mernickleholsters.com/ps/ps8r2.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> i found a paddle holster, nice looking paddle. I'll have to email bob and see if he'd be interested .
> I would like to deal on a personal preference design if he was interested. I like the look of a carved design.
> ���� Thanks Steve, for the info, looks like he's been making holsters , let's just say he's not a newcomer
> 
> Mernickle Custom Holsters - Performance Series


just in case you missed my new photo


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That new photo should've been captioned "Put America to Sleep Again!" :yawinkle:

Yeah, that's the kind Bob made for me, years ago; but mine are plain and not carved. One brown, one black.
Both paddle and holster are stiffened with an interlining of metal.
I got him to make mine high-ride, for my shortie 1911.


----------

